# Making spaetzle without spaetzle maker?



## Hyperion (Oct 30, 2011)

Spaetzle maker is awesome, but is a terrible mono-tasker and difficult to find in eastern countries. I wonder if anyone has a method to make spaetzle using everyday kitchen gears? Thanks!


----------



## LindaZ (Oct 30, 2011)

I have heard, although never tried this method, that you can make spaetzle by dripping the dough off a fork into the water to boil. You can control the length of the noodles by using a knife to wipe the tine end at the proper length.  Also, I've heard some people use a strainer and just wipe the bottome with a knife to control the lenght of the noodles.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 30, 2011)

Hyperion said:


> Spaetzle maker is awesome, but is a terrible mono-tasker and difficult to find in eastern countries. I wonder if anyone has a method to make spaetzle using everyday kitchen gears? Thanks!


If you have a colander with fairly large holes in it, you could force the dough through the holes to make the Spaetzle.

Here's a good recipe: 
Herb Spätzle with Speck and Peas


What the heck is "Speck?"


----------



## Daizymae (Oct 30, 2011)

I use a colander, too, and it works just fine.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 30, 2011)

The holes on my colander were too small so I made one out of a metal pie pan. It was fun using the electric drill for the holes.


----------



## JoshuaNY (Oct 30, 2011)

I do the colander thing too. Works great.
The drilled pie pan sounds perfect.

You could also drop them off of a spoon. Might be a little bigger, but still good.


----------



## justplainbill (Oct 30, 2011)

The traditional spätzle maker is pictured in the link below.  However many people do not use that method anymore.  I prefer spätzle made using the traditional method.  This can be accomplished using a cutting board like the one in the DC logo and a hamburger flipper / turner.
Spätzlesbrett mit Schaber (Rezept mit Fotos) | von den Koch-Banausen


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 30, 2011)

How about the large holes in a box grater?


----------



## Oldvine (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't have any fancy gear to make spaetzle.   I handed my husband a sturdy pie tin, ask him to drill it with some 1/4" holes, viola, a spetzle maker.  It just fits over the pot I use.   I blob a big blob of the dough on, scrap it through with a Bondo spreader, lift off the pie tin and then lift out the cooked spaetzle with a skimmer.  I can make a big supply of them pretty speedy.


----------



## Hyperion (Oct 31, 2011)

thanks guys! I happen to have a metal pie pan too and I'm gonna drill it, lol


----------

